# Job Searching



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,

I am a graduate looking for some advice on searchign for jobs in Canada.
I will be on the BUNAC visa in about October time this year where I hope to pick up something simple in retail etc, but my overall plan is to use my degree to acquire a more profitable job and hopefully a job that could see me move there permanently.

Does anyone have advice on where I should look? I know it is unlikely that anything will happen at this moment in time but I want to be prepared when the time comes to search for a job using my degree. 

My ideal location is Victoria, BC but I would be willing to think about Vancouver due to the larger nature of the city which is possibly more 'job friendly' to business graduates from the UK.

Any advice is appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

crazyboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a graduate looking for some advice on searchign for jobs in Canada.
> I will be on the BUNAC visa in about October time this year where I hope to pick up something simple in retail etc, but my overall plan is to use my degree to acquire a more profitable job and hopefully a job that could see me move there permanently.
> ...


Hi,

Have a look at these websites -

1 - workopolis dot com
2 - monster dot ca
3 - craigslist dot ca
4 - ca dot indeed dot com

Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## sweden7 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have checked monster several times. It does not seem to be so real.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

sweden7 said:


> I have checked monster several times. It does not seem to be so real.


I don't know what you are referring to as "not so real". Monster is one of the largest job ad sites in the world. It's available in multiple languages and multiple countries.


----------

